# Operating Cost



## Au81mas (Sep 5, 2010)

Being new to following trains, what does it cost to run a train on an hourly basis?


----------



## Shanghai (Sep 6, 2010)

Plenty, considering Labor, Overheads & Fuels. It would surprize us for certain!!


----------

